# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  رسم نمودار سه مجهوله در نمودار دو بعدی

## Salazar.mi

سلام
من میخواهم برای قسمت 5.41  که 5 تا نمودار داره یک نمودار مثل بالای صفحه بکشم

aaa.jpg



این کد ها را نوشتم

x1=randi([0 100],1,100)
x2=randi([0 30],1,100)
y=randi([0 3],1,100)


mqd=zeros(size(x1))
for i=1:length(x1)
    if x1(i)>=55 | x2(i)>10 | y(i)>2
        mqd(i)=1
    elseif x1(i)<=35 & x2(i)<=10 & y(i)<=1
        mqd(i)=x2(i)/10
    elseif x1(i)>35 & x1(i)<=55 & x2(i)<=10 & y(i)<=1
        mqd(i)=1-((55-x1(i))*(10-x2(i))/200)
    elseif x1(i)<=35 & x2(i)<=10 & y(i)>1 & y(i)<=2
        mqd=max(y(i)-1,x2(i)/10)
    elseif x1(i)>35 & x1(i)<= 55 & x2(i)<=10 & y(i)>1 & y(i)<=2
        mqd=max(y(i)-1,1-((55-x1(i))*(10-x2(i))/200))
        
    end
end


برای رسمش فکر کنم باید 5 تا نمودار تو یک صفحه بکشم
که طبق if و else ها بدست اومده

نکته اول اینکه تو نمودار محور افقی هم x1 هست هم x2 
نکته دوم اینکه این دستور رسم نمدارها را باید بین if وelse ها بویسم
و اینکه اصلا نمیدونم با plot باشه یا ezplot
اصلا نمیدونم چه کنم
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید
تشکر

----------

